# Any tips on getting our dog to stay out of the bathroom trash can?....



## emandbri (Jan 14, 2011)

We've been trying to remember to keep the door shut but we keep forgetting. 

Getting a new trash can with a lid won't work in the space I have for it. I need a big one because we use paper towels for drying our hands because we had a staph infection and don't want to risk spreading it again. 

Right now when he does it we take him into the bathroom and say "NO, NO, NO" and "Leave it" which he knows from our dog training class. 

Thanks!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

emandbri said:


> We've been trying to remember to keep the door shut but we keep forgetting.
> 
> Getting a new trash can with a lid won't work in the space I have for it. I need a big one because we use paper towels for drying our hands because we had a staph infection and don't want to risk spreading it again.
> 
> ...


Lady love the garbage can in our bathroom too, I have to keep the door closed...I don't have a lid on that one either. I would have just said a lid..but you covered that one, untill your pup is well trained, I would just keep the door closed....puppys tend to have a fetish with paper towels and kleenex, from experience, it usually goes away.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

emandbri said:


> We've been trying to remember to keep the door shut but we keep forgetting.
> 
> Getting a new trash can with a lid won't work in the space I have for it. I need a big one because we use paper towels for drying our hands because we had a staph infection and don't want to risk spreading it again.
> 
> ...


If you take him back to the bathroom a while after he has done it and say 'no' he won't know what he has done or why you are saying 'no' they operate in the present - he'll know you are unhappy but won't really know what he did. You have to 'catch him in the act' say 'no' or 'leave it' then when he stops or looks away say good boy then treat.


----------

